# Google Translate To Receive Live Voice Translation, Just Like Skype



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Only a month ago, Microsoft announced its "Skype Translator" tool that could translate live from English to Spanish and vice versa. Now, Google Translate, which could already translate text from dozens of languages, is about to receive the same kind of upgrades. When we can start talking to someone else that speaks another language, and we can use a tool that translates everything automatically, that seems like the beginning of being able to truly break the language barrier.


More


----------

